# cronjob erstellt keine txt datei und fragt die mysql-db nicht ab?



## steven23 (12. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
wie schon aus der überschrift hervorgeht habe ich ein kleines problem. ich habe einen eigenen server mit root-zugriff. ich habe vorher nur webspace gehabt und habe mir eine php datei gebastelt, die allerhand mysql abfragen macht und daraus eine txt datei erstellt und in einen, von www zugänglichen ordner speichert. das hat alles immer prima funktioniert.
nun seit ich meinen server habe, tut es die datei nicht mehr. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, woran es liegen könnte?

der cronjob sieht so aus:

```
*/5 * * * * /usr/bin/php /home/t/test/public_html/auto/test.php /dev/null
```
er soll die txt datei in den ordner "public_html/auto/" speichern.
zum test, ob das script funktioniert habe ich es mit einem browser aufgerufen und alles klappt bestens. auch den cronjob hab ich getestet. die php datei schickt mir nämlich immer eine mail. diese kommt auch an, also führt der cronjob die datei schon aus, jedoch keine mysql abfragen und die txt datei wird nicht angelegt...
ich bin am verzweifeln...


----------



## steven23 (12. Oktober 2006)

die test.php sieht übrigens so aus:

```
<?php
include("../sm/haendler/save/dbconnect.php");

//sql
$query = mysql_query("SELECT realdatum FROM allgemein");
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($query)){
$realdatum=$row[realdatum];
}

//Datei schreiben
$datei=fopen(dirname(__FILE__)."/test.txt","w+");
fwrite($datei, $realdatum);
fclose($datei);

//mail
$betreff = "Cronjob erledigt";
$text = "Cronjob erledigt";
mail('steven@ucod.de', $betreff, $text, "From: $sender <steven@ucod.de>");

echo "ausgeführt!";
?>
```
und wie gesagt, führe ich sie in meinem browser aus, funktioniert alles, nur im cronjob nicht?


----------



## steven23 (14. Oktober 2006)

hat keiner ein tipp für mich?


----------

